# 2014 Rogue SL Beeping Noises



## Staygold714 (Mar 24, 2016)

Hello, I recently purchases a CPO 2014, everything seems great except I can't figure out simple beeping noises that happen occasionally with no other warning or alert. I can just be driving along and a quick little whistle/beep happens. I can't even find a pattern as to when it happens. Anybody have any ideas? I do not have blind spot warning.

Thank you!


----------



## azjake (Sep 1, 2015)

Staygold714 said:


> Hello, I recently purchases a CPO 2014, everything seems great except I can't figure out simple beeping noises that happen occasionally with no other warning or alert. I can just be driving along and a quick little whistle/beep happens. I can't even find a pattern as to when it happens. Anybody have any ideas? I do not have blind spot warning.
> 
> Thank you!


The SL is the top of the line model. I suspect you have lane departure warning as a standard feature, and that is the random beeping noise you're hearing. You can read more about it in your owner's manual.


----------



## Staygold714 (Mar 24, 2016)

azjake said:


> Staygold714 said:
> 
> 
> > Hello, I recently purchases a CPO 2014, everything seems great except I can't figure out simple beeping noises that happen occasionally with no other warning or alert. I can just be driving along and a quick little whistle/beep happens. I can't even find a pattern as to when it happens. Anybody have any ideas? I do not have blind spot warning.
> ...


Thank you, but no, I do not have that feature. I appreciate the idea though.


----------

